# Red Armature?



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm fixing a friends dads old cars... so far, a Ferrari 250 with a Christmas arm that runs like a "10", a Chapparal T/O that needed loosening up, and now I'm on a really sad Ford J Car that is missing it's whole top plate and magnets.

From Jag I bought replacements for these, and though I'd intended to buy the complete Wild Ones top, opted for the red wire wind. I figured since it cost more, must be better. Maybe, I thougtht, it would be like the red that works so well in my AFX... Well, it's not the same, ohming at just under 18. I haven't run it yet, and wonder if it's really superior to a Wild Ones arm. Maybe it's just more popular for a racing spec, but not faster? I'm just guessing, but the hole in the front of the plate suggests this came from a lighted chassis.

Thoughts? Why would this be the most expensive arm, amoung the gold wire and W/O's selection? 

Thanks.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

This page might provide some info:

http://www.slotmonsters.com/slot-car-afx-magna-traction-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Thank you... no mention of this arm on this site. The one I have is a decent arm - about the same as a good gold wire of the same 18 ohm rating. I just can't figure out the price premium, and thought maybe it fit a racing spec or something.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

It could have been rewound to get the lower ohm rating.


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

It's sold as NOS, and looks it. With my expectations lowered to "normal, good, T-Jet", I'm happy with it. Definetely doesn't run like a TO's arm, though. It turns out the Ford J Car body is an iffy fit with wide wheels and no mods, so I'm running the original axles and wheels, and they work well. Makes me happy like that, too. I see now why the J-Car didn't become a Tuff One... it seemed like a natural, but with wide axles, the tires are too ready to rub.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well near as I can finger...

What yer lookin' for was a red devil AFX arm....that's red/red.

Sounds like you acquired was T-jet red/greys.

Got pix?

While important as a frame of reference ya really cant go on wire color, paint, or era alone. Different winds do different things when assembled or tuned with variations in magnets, gearing, or tire/wheel diameters.

Low ohm high RPM screamers dont always make the best cars...in fact ....they present a whole other set of tuning problems to sort out. For my money, an armature's response (personality) at the initial set up tells me more about where to go or how to procede with the build.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Balancing*

ohms low or high cool,but I am finding that a balance of ohms(tested all around the arm) being close and magnets that are matched seem to be a hot ticket.Balanced arms no matter what ohm and matched (close) magnets seem to be a good combo.Christmas tree arms and matched magnets work for me.I have been told ohms mean very little but matched magnets mean a whole bunch more
My 2 cents
Bart(crosley)


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Bill, you're right on with your observations. I don't have photos of the arm... I'm in between cameras at the moment. BTW, how do you guys get such great close ups? My cameras have always been point and shoots.

This arm... it's growing on me. With orange and green magnets and JB brushes, it doesn't have the torque of a TO's arm, but it has good top end and everything about it is smooth. Naturally the gears must be right (brand new, not lapped), but the arm must be working well, too. The car is really a pleasure to drive, especially considering the "junk" I started with. 

Crosley, a guass meter is in my future. I wish they cost less. So far I've just used BB's in a tube to get a rough idea.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Cheap easy way to match magnets is with a scale. You can get one at Harbor Freight for around 12 bucks when it's on sale. I will get the model number for you. Anybody have the model number handy, I am at work and won't be able to get it until tomorrow.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I use a now outdated Sony digital that I keep set on macro. Auto focus keeps it idiot proof....cuz I r wun.

I've learned to trust the machine, stay out of it's way and let it do it's thing. That way I can concentrate on more important things that the camera cannot control, like staging the subject correctly, using a commplimentary back drop, adjusting the light ....and generally keeping my thumb off the lens.

Even for the most mundane shot, I'll take two er three because...well they're free....and I suck.


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Verb, this is a new one for me. A scale... that's interesting. How? 

Bill, I too try to keep it simple with camaras, but my last couple have been uncooperative with close ups. I'll hope for better luck on the next.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

The scale I am talking about has a steel plate and a clear plastic cover. You place the magnets on the clear plastic cover this pulls the steel plate up and you get a negative reading on the scale. You have to drill a couple of holes in the plastic cover to turn the scale on (it shuts off on it’s own after a few minutes) and to adjust the scale to zero and to pick units of measure, like grams or ounces. I know there was a thread on this subject before. I have had this scale for about 3 years now and I get the same exact readings on the same magnets now as I did 3 years ago. You can flip the magnets around to read the face the back and top and bottom, but you have to put them in the same spot. I have an x marked in the plastic cover which I measured the center of the steel plate. I hope this helps you. You can also do pick-up spring pressure, but that is a whole different story.

Peace,
Verb


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-g...-782A-E011-B31E-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Wow, that's great! I can use it to weight bodies, too. Definetely have to get this. Now I'm off to look for the thread in the archives!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

shogun said:


> Verb, this is a new one for me. A scale... that's interesting. How?
> 
> Bill, I too try to keep it simple with camaras, but my last couple have been uncooperative with close ups. I'll hope for better luck on the next.


Look for the macro setting/button....usually denoted with a tulip or flower symbol....er god forbid....read the instructions....I wont tell!


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

shogun said:


> Thanks Bill!



lmao!!! I had to be told too!!! Just a thing for us. :freak:


----------

